# عاجل جدا



## ميرنا (22 أكتوبر 2005)

الاخوة الاحباء 
البابا الان فى الاسكندرية ويبذل كل ما يقدر عليه لأنها هذه الازمة
وأعادة السلام لوطننا الحبيب مصر ويطلب من جميع الشعب القبطى 
الصلاة دون أنقطاع بالمزمور 20 من الكتاب المقدس
أو نفس المزمور من الاجبية المزمور ورقمة 19 وهو اول مزمور فى صلاة الساعة الثالثة  
وها هو

ليستجيب لك الرب فى يوم الضيق ليرفعك اسم اله يعقوب ليرسل لك عونا من قدسه ومن صهيون ليعضدك ليذكر كل ما تقدماتك ويستسمن محرقاتك ليعطيك حسب  قبلك ويتمم كل رأيك نترنم بخلاصك وباسم الهنا نرفع رايتنا ليكمل الرب كل سؤلك 
الآن عرفت أن الرب مخلص مسيحه يستجيب من سماء قدسه وبجبروت خلاص يمينه هؤلاء بالمركبات وهؤلاء بالخيل أما نحن فاسم الرب الهنا نذكر هم جثوا وسقطوا أما نحن فقمنا وأنتصبنا يارب خلص  ليستجب لنا الملك فى يوم دعائنا


----------



## ميرنا (22 أكتوبر 2005)

يستجيب لك الرب




أرجو أن يصوم كل منا ثلاث أيام ( أو حتى يوم ) مع الصلاة لتمر هذه الضيقة بسلام مع صلاة هذا المزمور الذى طلبت الكنيسة من كل المسيحيين أن يصلوه




" يستجيب لك الرب فى يوم شدتك "


تصور أن هناك ملاكا  من السماء يخاطبك و يقول لك: يستجيب لك الرب فى يوم شدتك



تخيل أن  هذه العبارة المعزية آتية إليك من الله



أو أن أرواح القديسين تهمس فى أذنك قائلة: لا تخف ، لا تضطرب فى كل ضيقاتك , يستجيب لك الرب فى يوم شدتك



إن الله لا يتغير , و ليس عنده تغيير



فإن كان الله يستجيب فى كل حين , فبالحرى فى وقت الضيق و الشدة حينما نكون محتاجين إليه و لا عون لنا سواه



لذلك نتضرع إليه و نقول: " يا عون من لا عون له, و يا رجاء من ليس له رجاء "




" يستجيب لك الرب "


معناها يصنع معك خيرا



إن الله يعطيك ما ينفعك و ليس ما تطلبه , إلا إذا كان ما تطلبه هو النافع لك... و ذلك أنك كثيرا ما تطلب ما لا ينفعك



" تطلبون ولا تأخذون, لأنكم تطلبون رديا" ( يع 3:4 )




" فى يوم شدتك "


يقول الكتاب " كل الذين يريدون أن يعيشوا بالتقوى فى المسيح يسوع يضطهدون " ( 2تى 12:3 )



كما قال الرب لنا أيضا " فى العالم سيكون لم ضيق " ( يو 33:16 )



لكن فى وسط هذا الضيق توجد كلمة معزية , وهى: " يستجيب لك الرب فى يوم شدتك, ينصرك إسم إله يعقوب...



و من جهة الضيق يقول لنا الرب " ادعنى فى الضيق، أنقذك فتمجدنى " (مز50)



ما أعظم رحمة إلهنا... حتى إن لم تدعوه من قبل، فهو (له المجد) يقول لك اطلبنى فى وقت شدتك كأول لقاء بينى و بينك... أنجيك من ضيقتك ... فتمجدنى





الله يستجيب وقت الشدة, ولكن ما موقف الله من حلول الشدائد على أولاده؟



إن الله لا يمنع الشدائد عن أولاده, ولا يمنع التجربة و الضيقة.



ولكنه يعطى انتصارا على الشدائد, و يعطى احتمالا و حلا



فالشدائد و الضيقات لها فوائدها



و نذكر فى ذلك قول القديس الأنبا بولا أول السواح



" من هرب من الضيقة، فقد هرب من الله "



لأنه يهرب من الفضائل التى يريد أن يمنحه إياها عن طريق الضيقة



لذلك لا تطلب من الرب أن يرفع عنك الضيقة, و إنما أن يعطيك بركتها, و يعطيك فيها صبرا



و اطلب منه أن يجعل الضيقة تنتهى على خير





هناك أنواع و طرق شتى لاستجابة الرب لنا, سأذكر واحدة منها



وهى استجابة, يقصد بها الرب أن يمنح المصلى أمجادا من هذه الشدة



كما فعل الرب مع الشهداء و أبطال الإيمان



فاستجابة الرب لهم فى يوم شدتهم, لم تكن بإنقاذهم من الإستشهاد



إنما بإعطائهم الإحتمال فى آلامه, و القوة على إتمامه, لكى ينالوا المجد المعد لهم



و كما تألموا معه... يتمجدون معه أيضا





ومادام الرب يستجيب لك, إذن لا تضطرب



ليمتلئ  قلبك سلاما , وافرح فى صلاتك



فالرب وعد أن يستجيب لنا فى وقت الشدة



و وعده صادق أمين, كإله محب للبشر



و إذا وعد لابد أن ينفذ...





"يستجيب لك الرب فى يوم شدتك. ينصرك إسم إله يعقوب "



ينصرك


ليس المقصود على الدوام أنه ينصرك على أعدائك ... فمن الجائز أن ينصرك على نفسك فى حروبك الروحية


ينصرك على غرائزك و شهواتك... على الوحش الكامن فى أحشائك



ينصرك على طباعك... على الخوف و اليأس , على الحقد و الكبرياء و الحسد



الرب يسمح للعصا أن تأتى على أولاده و لكنه لا يسمح لها أن تستقر



" لا يترك عصا الخطاة تستقر على نصيب الصديقين "  ( مز 124)



يسمح لهم بالألم – فللألم بركته- و لكن لا يسمح بالهزيمة



فالله يحب دائما أن يقودنا " فى موكب نصرته " (2كو 14:2 )



هذا الانتصار ليس بقوتنا, إنما باسم إله يعقوب



وهذا نراه واضحا فى قصة داود و جليات, حيث قال له داود "أنت تأتي إلى بسيف و رمح, وأنا آتى إليك باسم رب الجنود" , "لأن الحرب للرب" (1صم 45:17-47 )



ومادامت الحرب للرب سوف لا ينصرك سيف ولا رمح و إنما اسم إله يعقوب



و ينصرك ليس معناها أن يجعل مقاوميك تحت قدميك , بل قد يجعلهم داخل قلبك و يوجد سلاما بينك و بينهم أو يصرفهم عنك فى هدؤ.. على الأقل لا يصيبك منهم أذى حقيقى



ولكن لماذا قال الوحي الإلهي: إله " يعقوب " بالذات؟

لماذا لم يقل مثلا إله إسحق أو إله نوح؟



أبونا يعقوب كان إنسانا وديعا ضعيفا مسكينا , تقف ضده قسوة و حشية أخيه عيسو الذى قال " أقوم و أقتل يعقوب أخى " ( تك 42:27 ) , فخاف يعقوب و قسم زوجاته و بنيه فرقا كل فرقة تسجد أمام عيسو و تترضاه بكلمة لينة.



هو نفسه سجد سبع مرات قبل أن يقترب إلى أخيه قائلا " لأجد نعمة فى عينى سيدى " ( تك 8:33 )



فنجاه الرب



إذن إله يعقوب هو إله الضعفاء العاجزين عن حماية أنفسهم



إله العصفور إذا نصبت فى طريقه  فخاخ الصيادين



ينصرك إله العاجزين و المساكين , إن وقفت أمامه ضعيفا مثلهم



بنصرك إله ذلك الإنسان المريض المطروح إلى جوار البركة 38 سنة وليس له إنسان يلقيه فيها, فأتى الرب بنفسه و شفاه و أقامه



و هكذا " اختار الله ضعفاء العالم ليخزى بهم الأقوياء "



ينصرك فى الشدة أي لا يترك الشدة تنفرد بك



بل هو يكون معك و يجعل نفسه طرفا فى الموضوع و لذلك قيل " فى ضيقتهم تضايق و فى ملاك حضرته خلصهم " (أ 9:63 )



هذا الذى جاء ليحمل أوجاعنا و ليس فقط خطايانا (أش 4:53 )



لذا هو يدعو كل من فى ضيقة لكى يأتي إليه فيريحه, وقد قال للكل " تعالوا إلى يا جميع المتعبين و الثقيلى الأحمال و أنا أريحكم "



إسم إله يعقوب


إن اسم الله له قوته و هيبته , لذلك يقول الحكيم:



إسم الرب برج حصين , يركض إليه الصديق و يتمنع (أم 10:18 )



اجعل اسم الرب  على لسانك فى كل حين لكى تأخذ من قوته و أجعله معونتك فى كل شدة



" كل الأمم أحاطوا بى... و باسم الرب قهرتهم " ( مز 117 )





" يستجيب لك الرب فى يوم شدتك. ينصرك إسم إله يعقوب. يرسل لك عونا من قدسه , ومن صهيون يعضدك. يذكر جميع ذبائحك , و يستسمن محرقاتك.... " ( مز 19 )



يذكر جميع ذبائحك


أى أن كل الذبائح و المحرقات التى تكون قد قدمتها للرب من قبل , يذكرها لك الرب فى يوم شدتك


الله لا ينسى كأس الماء البارد


و لا ينسى أبدا فلسى الأرملة



و لا حفنة الدقيق التى قدمتها أرملة صرفة صيدا لإيليا



كل عمل خير نعمله مكتوب فى سفر الحياة , كتب الله عنه سفر تذكره ( مل 16:3 )



الله ليس بظالم حتى ينسى تعب المحبة ( عب 10:6 )



لا ينسى خطوة واحدة خطوتها نحو الكنيسة أو فى زيارة إفتقاد أو لحل مشكلة



لا ينسى إبتسامتك فى وجه إنسان مكتئب أو كلمة قلتها لتعزية حزين



ألم يقل الكتاب " إن أعمالهم تتبعهم "



إذن أعمالك الطيبة ستتبعك و سيذكرها لك الرب فى يوم شدتك



مسكين هو الإنسان الذى لم يقدم خيرا لأحد فى حياته



ف " بالكيل الذى به تكيلون يكال لكم و يزاد "



و " من يسد أذنيه عن صراخ المسكين , فهو أيضا يصرخ و لا يستجاب له "


و يستسمن محرقتك


أى يعتبرها سمينة و ينظر إليها فوق ما تستحق مهما كان ما تقدمه ضئيلا فى نظرك


كما فعل بالنسبة إلى فلسى الأرملة , ودموع المرأة الخاطئة التى بللت قدميه



أما أنت فحينما تصل إلى هذه الآية من المزمور فلتنسحق نفسك و قل:


أين هى ذبائحى و محرقاتى ؟ أنا لم أقدم شيئا حتى الآن



أبونا ابراهيم قدم ابنه الوحيد , و الأرملة قدمت من أعوازها... و أنا ماذا قدمت؟ لاشىء



حذار من أن تذكر شيئا , كما فعل الفريسى لئلا يختطفه منك شيطان المجد الباطل



قل دائما للرب:  هذا ليس من عندى إنما " من يدك أعطيناك " و الكل لله , منك و إليك



" إذن يا إخوتى  الأحباء , كونوا راسخين غير متزعزعين , مكثرين فى عمل الرب كل حين , عالمين أن تعبكم ليس باطلا فى الرب " ( 1كو 58:15 )


----------



## استفانوس (22 أكتوبر 2005)

ارفعوا رؤؤسكم 
لان نجاتكم اقتربت


----------



## اسير الشوق (22 أكتوبر 2005)

الحمد لله وحده الحمد لله كثيرا  وسبحان الله ولا اله الا الله 

 لا اله الا الله ولو كره الكافرون


----------



## استفانوس (22 أكتوبر 2005)

اسير الشوق قال:
			
		

> الحمد لله وحده الحمد لله كثيرا  وسبحان الله ولا اله الا الله
> 
> لا اله الا الله ولو كره الكافرون


نعم
الحمد لله وحده الحمد لله كثيرا  وسبحان الله ولا اله الا الله 
ولكن من هم الكافرون
ياعزيزي


----------



## My Rock (22 أكتوبر 2005)

ارفعوا صلاتكم للحنان...


----------



## hmamch (22 أكتوبر 2005)

الرب مع المؤمنين ويحمي كنيسته ولو كره الكافرون


----------



## استفانوس (22 أكتوبر 2005)

يارب
اشكرك من كل قلبي
لانك بمحبتك العظيمةسرت طوعا الى خارج المحلة
حامل صليبك
اسألك
من اجل اخوتنا في مصر الحبيبة
ان تعطيهم الثبات فيك
وان يقابلوا الشر بالخير
وان يقولوا كما كنت عللا الصليب
اغفر لهم ياابتي 
لانهم لايعلمون ماذا يفعلون
وكما قال استفانوس
لاتقم لهم هذه الخطيئة
اسألك ايها الرب
ان تعطيهم 
روح القوة
لان خرافك بدونك ضعيفة
اهدم اسور الخوف
واجعلهم يهدمون اسوار ابليس
ومكايده
اطلب 
روح القوة
الروح القدس
ان يكون سورنار من حولهم
انت وعدت 
باسم المسيح اسأل
ولك ياابانا بهذا الاسم 
كل مجد وكرامة
امين


----------



## عالي الهمة (25 أكتوبر 2005)

اسأل الله العظيـــــــــــــــــــــــم ..


رب العـــــرش الكريـــــــــــــــــم ..


أن يهدي أخواننا في العِــرق .. أخواننا النصارى لطريـــــــق الحق .. وطريق الإسلام ..


يا رب العالميــــــــن ..​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أكتوبر 2005)

احنا مش عاوزينه يهدينا  عاوزينه على كده


----------



## استفانوس (25 أكتوبر 2005)

نشكر الآخ علي الهمة 
لهذه الدعوة الاولى
وانني من كل قلبى من كل انسان
ان يقبل الله كا هو
وليس كما يريده صاحبي الكراسي
*قال الرب يسوع المسيح * *فتشو الكتب لاعلكم تجدون فيها حياة وهي تشهد لي*


----------



## رازو (26 أكتوبر 2005)

عزيزي من تقصد بالكافرين؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رازو (26 أكتوبر 2005)

ومن قال لك ومن اين تأكدت ان الاسلام هو طريق الحق؟
سيأتي الرب وسنرى عندئذ من هو الحي الحق هو المسيح


----------



## عالي الهمة (28 أكتوبر 2005)

> ومن قال لك ومن اين تأكدت ان الاسلام هو طريق الحق؟
> سيأتي الرب وسنرى عندئذ من هو الحي الحق هو المسيح






نعم الإسلاام هو طريقك للجنة .. فقط ..


لو أردت أن تتأكد .. فليس هنااك أي مشكلة .. سأقوم بأنزال موضوع عن ذلك .. مع أن الأسلاام لا يخفى عن الجميع .. !



ومن ثم ..

هل هنااك ما يثبت قولك بأن " الرب " سينزل .. !!



 لكي أقتنع على أقل تقديــــــــــر .. !!​


----------



## بلا حدود (2 نوفمبر 2005)

صدقني ياخوي لو تجيبلهم مواضيع الدنيا كلها عن الاسلام ماراح يقتنعون 

ان الاسلام دين حق دين رحمه دين تسامح 

والله احنا بنعمة كبيره وهي نعمة الاسلام 

والله يهديهم الى طريق الحق 

واللهم انصرنا على اعدائنا 

والاسلام راح ينتصر راح ينتصر برضاكم ام من غير رضاكم 

واذا مانفع معكم الكلام راح نحاربكم بالسيف لنعلن راية الاسلام

صدقوني لو تسلمووووون راح تذوقون طعم الايمان وراحه في البال والنفس 

والله لو تعلمون راحتنا بالاسلام لحاربتمونا عليها


----------



## استفانوس (2 نوفمبر 2005)

*نعم بالسيف لضعيف النفوس والبعدين عن الرب
ام المؤمنين فلا
وان كنت رجل مفكر وحكيم
تعال واقنعني بلقلم وليس بلسيف
لانك ان فعلت تخلص والرب يفتح عيناك
اه
لو رضي ابو بكر ان يخضع لمحمد عند ساعة موته
لما كنا نتحدث في هذا الموضوع*


----------



## بلا حدود (2 نوفمبر 2005)

انتــم تخافون الموت 

لذالك نستخدم معكم السيف 

وكم استخدمنا معكم القلم ونصحناكم ودعوناكم ووضحنا لكم ولاكنكم قوم لا تعقلون 

دينكم هذا فكرو واعيدو النظر لدينكم بالعقل والحكمه 

ايعقل كل هذا 

وحبذا ان تقرؤ الكتب الاسلاميه وتعرفو معنى الاسلام الحقيقي لا الذي تشوهونه في بلادكم


----------



## My Rock (2 نوفمبر 2005)

بلا حدود قال:
			
		

> انتــم تخافون الموت
> 
> لذالك نستخدم معكم السيف
> 
> ...


 

شكرا جزيلا من اجل صراحتك و شجاعتك باعترافك بانتشار الاسلام بالسيف


لكن معلومة وحدة: نحن لا نخاف الموت

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Coptic Man (3 نوفمبر 2005)

* الحياة هي المسيح والموت هو ربح 

الاخ الجاهل واعذرني لذاك وهوه ليس سباب اكتر منه وصف 

نحن لانخاف الموت والمسيحية انتشرت بسفك دماء ابناءها علي مدي القرون وتحملنا العديد من اشكال الوحشية والعنف والبطش والتعذيب والقتل وصمدنا صمدت المسيحية امام الامبراطورية العظيمة الرومانية الوثنية فحولتها للمسيحية بالمعجزات و ودماء ابناءها 

وجاء اليوم شخص اصله من جزيرة المعيز ويقول نخاف من القتل

عجبا يا زمن*


----------



## استفانوس (15 نوفمبر 2005)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت فلم*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (10 ديسمبر 2005)

ما احلى الاستشهاد على اسم حبيبى يسوع


----------

